# Swedish: klappen



## MarX

Hej!

Hur översätts denna mening paa Svenska?

Tysk: *Ich wollte umziehen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Also muss ich hier bleiben.*
Engelsk: *Ich wanted to move, but things didn't work out. So I have to stay here.*

*Jag ville byta, men .... Saa maaste jag stanna här.*

Maanga tack!


MarK


----------



## jonquiliser

Move as in move houses? - flytta.
Move as in move department or something like that at your work? - byta.

"Jag ville flytta, men det lyckades inte, så jag måste stanna här."

This is just one suggestion, and perhaps not the best. Anyway, what would be the best translation depends on what exactly is meant by "things didn't work out". Did you move and it didn't work so you had to go back? Was it because of you or circumstances that things didn't work out? Was it about moving houses or workrelated?...


----------



## MarX

Tack Jonquiliser.

Jag ville byta universitetet till en annan stad. Alltsaa skulle jag ocksaa flytta. But thanks for the corrections.

Well, I sent applications and was getting ready to move, but things didn't work out. I hadn't move yet.


----------



## jonquiliser

Så lite så.

I så fall kunde du ju säga (om du redan nämnt att du studerar vid ett universitet) "jag ville byta, men det lyckades inte, så jag måste bli kvar här."


----------



## MarX

Okej.

Tack saa mycket!


----------



## janne273

I would prefer to translate the expression to

"jag ville byta, men det gick inte, så jag måste bli kvar här." 

"det lyckades inte" is not incorrect but the above expression has a better fit


----------



## MarX

Tack, Janne!

Saa enkelt kan det vara, va.


----------



## Lugubert

MarX said:


> Hur översätts denna mening paa *till* S*s*venska?
> 
> Tysk*a*: *Ich wollte umziehen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Also muss ich hier bleiben.*
> Engelsk*a*: *Ich wanted to move, but things didn't work out. So I have to stay here.*


For a colloquial taste, I'd say _Jag ville flytta, men det funkade inte, så jag måste stanna kvar här._


----------



## mariaper

Jag hade sagt: Jag ville flytta, men jag fick inte det att fungera. Därför måste jag stanna kvar här.


----------



## Arnoui

Men det lyckades inte, så var ja tvungen att bli kvar härstedes.


----------



## Lugubert

mariaper said:


> Jag hade sagt: Jag ville flytta, men jag fick inte det att fungera. Därför måste jag stanna kvar här.


Perfekt!

En skånsk variant av slutet: Därför måste jag bli här. (Betoningen på "bli")



			
				Arnoui said:
			
		

> Men det lyckades inte, så var ja tvungen att bli kvar härstedes.


Tillåt mig tvivla. Jag kan inte tänka mig att den i Sverige felaktiga ordföljden "... så var jag ..." är acceptabel i finländsk svenska, och den som använder det närmnast anitika ordet "härstädes" stavar det inte som i citatet.

Däremot går det bra med "... så därför var jag ...".


----------



## jonquiliser

Lugubert said:


> Perfekt!
> 
> En skånsk variant av slutet: Därför måste jag bli här. (Betoningen på "bli")
> 
> 
> Tillåt mig tvivla. Jag kan inte tänka mig att den i Sverige felaktiga ordföljden "... så var jag ..." är acceptabel i finländsk svenska, och den som använder det närmnast anitika ordet "härstädes" stavar det inte som i citatet.
> 
> Däremot går det bra med "... så därför var jag ...".



Jo, härstädes lär man inte stöta på många gånger i vardagligt tal . Helt riktigt, "så var jag" är inte rätt ordföljd, men "så jag var" är lika ok som "så därför var jag". 

Arnoui, välkommen till forumet


----------

